# Yangon Myanmar Family Moving



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Searched the forums and couldn't find any advice on living in Yangon, Myanmar. We're potentially relocating from Manila to Yangon with school age kids. Looking for general info on what we can expect, the International School of Yangon (ISY), and best places to live for families.


----------

